# 921 Screen Adjustment?



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

The 6000 had a feature, to allow adjustment of the picture. Up, down, L & R. I can find no such thing, on the 921?

The picture was lowered just enouth to cut off part of the news scrool, on CNN. Anyway to raise it?


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

I believe it is under preferences. Go to the second page and you should be able to adjust your screen.


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

nuts4scuba said:


> I believe it is under preferences. Go to the second page and you should be able to adjust your screen.


Thanks. Finally found it by clicking the "more" button.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I think you will find that the move capability is for the banners only, not for the picture


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

TonyB said:


> I think you will find that the move capability is for the banners only, not for the picture


I was able to move my picture over with this. It was cutting off my FOX bug on my local digital FOX station. I was able to move the picture over to the left to fix it.


----------



## Infredible (Jun 16, 2004)

TonyB said:


> I think you will find that the move capability is for the banners only, not for the picture


Yes, mine did move the picture once the first time a year ago and since then only the banner is moving now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I couldn't believe it tonight when I went in and used the screen adjustment on mine, and it actually moved the video image along with the OSD graphics. That hasn't happened for me in more than a year. Maybe it's a new feature, I have no idea.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I just tried this feature, and yes, sure enough - the picture moves as well. Its good to be able to do this but a larger issue is now raised. WHY IS THIS FETURE NOT IN THE RELEASE NOTES? I am not blaming Mark, but I am blaming the Eldon folks. Are they so out of control that they do not know what and when they change code. Did Mark create the release notes based on what he saw WITHOUT getting any communication from Eldon??? 

As much as I like the feature I think it proves just how incompetant the engineers are at Eldon.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Release notes have nothing to do with Eldon - they're not controlled by the PR department at Dish. If they don't think you need to know about something, they put the kabash on it.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

Moving the picture was added with 211 before that it just moved the banner and dish displays. I had a issue with centering and 211 made it so you could move it.


Dave


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Yup, this helped me out with the Dish 34" HDTV. Even with the geometry service menu in 1080i mode I could only adjust vertical size, but not position.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Release notes have nothing to do with Eldon - they're not controlled by the PR department at Dish. If they don't think you need to know about something, they put the kabash on it.


Mark, I think I remember you writing back in Dec when 211 was released that you were expecting somebody (not you) to provide release notes. Your initial list said something about this beng the list for now, and would be updated later. You said recently that release notes for the 211 were never generated - who was it that you expected to write them?

Surely, if Eldon folks write the code and change the code, somebody at Eldon MUST document what chenges are made and what is supposedly fixed. Otherwise, how do you beta testers know what to evaluate?


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

sledhead 700 said:


> Moving the picture was added with 211 before that it just moved the banner and dish displays. I had a issue with centering and 211 made it so you could move it.
> Dave


I also noticed that with L211 I could move the entire picture on my DVI
output. This is a nice feature for centering the image.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wow, this is cool.... I can't tell you how many ESPNews and CBS crawls have been wiped out by the edge of my screen. I didn't know if it was overscan on my TV or the receiver but I'll play with it tonight.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

TonyB said:


> Mark, I think I remember you writing back in Dec when 211 was released that you were expecting somebody (not you) to provide release notes. Your initial list said something about this beng the list for now, and would be updated later. You said recently that release notes for the 211 were never generated - who was it that you expected to write them?
> 
> Surely, if Eldon folks write the code and change the code, somebody at Eldon MUST document what chenges are made and what is supposedly fixed. Otherwise, how do you beta testers know what to evaluate?


Eldon definitely tracks everything, and has the complete list. For L211, I expected to get a list directly from them, but that didn't happen. But since then, the release note releases have changed so that they all have to go through the PR department before I can post them.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Eldon definitely tracks everything, and has the complete list. For L211, I expected to get a list directly from them, but that didn't happen. But since then, the release note releases have changed so that they all have to go through the PR department before I can post them.


So do you know when the probably technically challenged PR department will be releasing the official 212 (and maybe 211) release notes???? Seems like they are a black hole and think that release notes are optional. Do you think folks at Intuit and others would get away without a list of changes between versions?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 212 notes were posted. I doubt that I'll ever see anything official for 211 at this point. I'm not very happy at this point with the new system that we have to work under, but there's not much I can do about it at this point other than keep hammering them for what we really want to see.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm not unhappy with you Mark, its that its is NOT professional to throw stuff out like E* seems to do. Did the release notes that you posted come for E* or from our collective observations (plus what you tested and found was included)? Since the availability of 212 caught you by surprise, I can assume that the s/w and documentation were not available at the same time. 

Just keep hammering them for us Mark. 

Thanks


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

The 211 observations were mine. The 212 notes came from the Dish PR guys.


----------

